# Food item you ate as a child.



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

My Granny always made us sugar sandwiches...loved them then...I would never eat them now..*ugh*


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

Spam, I can still smell this stuff.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*ugh* ^^^^^ us too....


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 29, 2021)

Fizzies.  I really didn't like it to much when I was a kid either..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

TBH,I didn't even like this when I was a kid...


----------



## RnR (Apr 29, 2021)

Bread and dripping ... couldn't eat it now, yuk!!


----------



## katlupe (Apr 29, 2021)

My brother and I had these for lunch. My mother would never have served this to my father.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2021)

bologna!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

Yucky, Potted Meat.  It grosses me out ~ now.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

Canned Salmon


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

Vienna Sausages.  Ugghh..


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 29, 2021)

There's not a British baby boomer, who ate the school meals, had a kind word for frogs spawn.
Officially known as tapioca pudding, ours had currents, or maybe they were raisins, whatever they were, it was gross.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 162389
> There's not a British baby boomer, who ate the school meals, had a kind word for frogs spawn.
> Officially known as tapioca pudding, ours had currents, or maybe they were raisins, whatever they were, it was gross.


It was absolutely disgusting , but it didn't stop the school canteen from serving it up most lunchtimes..why, I'll never know...


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 29, 2021)

Hominy, rutabagas and the gristly, mystery meat ration, prevalent in the war years that carried over into the 50s.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

...and.....


----------



## terry123 (Apr 29, 2021)

Spam, sugar sandwiches and hominy.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 29, 2021)

Kellogg's Sugar Smacks/Pops


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2021)

Spam, sugar sandwiches, bologna, fizzies,  Maypo, candy corn, those spongy orange "circus peanuts", jellybeans.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2021)

Mock chicken! 

Bless my mom, she did the best that she could, but I came across some mock chicken in a deli showcase a few years ago and felt my stomach turn. 

Yes, the stuff with the nifty orange edge on it.






Another... anything Chef Boyardee!






Now that I feel sick to my stomach, I best go now.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2021)

Shepherds pie!
It made me sick every time I ate it. 
That black pasty stuff in a jar. Yuck. Marmite?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 162389
> There's not a British baby boomer, who ate the school meals, had a kind word for frogs spawn.
> Officially known as tapioca pudding, ours had currents, or maybe they were raisins, whatever they were, it was gross.


Ummm! I love fresh homemade tapioca pudding. Especially the larger ones. I didn’t care for the currants or raisins either. My mom made some fairly nice puddings like rice pudding.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Shepherds pie!
> It made me sick every time I ate it.
> *That black pasty stuff in a jar. Yuck. Marmite?*


Marmite, we never had it in our home, but I've always thought to myself, what is it, and what drives people to eat it.

What is it anyhow... a byproduct of some iron and ore producing factory?
A byproduct of some manufacturer that produces grease and lubricants for autos?
Ground-up arborite from old kitchen counters?

I mean really, is there not anything in the food groups that people could alternatively reach for.

"_I think I'll have some meconium on my bread/toast_".


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Ummm! I love fresh homemade tapioca pudding. Especially the larger ones. I didn’t care for the currents or raisins either. My mom made some fairly nice puddings like rice pudding.


Another tapioca pudding lover here, too!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Marmite, we never had it in our home, but I've always thought to myself, what is it, and what drives people to eat it.
> 
> What is it anyhow... a byproduct of some iron and ore producing factory?
> A byproduct of some manufacturer that produces grease and lubricants for autos?
> ...


What is Marmite?​Marmite is a savoury spread, which was originally invented by German scientist Justus von Liebig in 1902. The scientist invented it in the UK when he discovered that brewers’ leftover yeast could be concentrated, bottled and eaten. So that’s beer and Marmite for everyone! Bass Brewery was the original providers of the yeast for Marmite.

In 1912, it was discovered that Marmite was a great source of vitamin B, so the British troops fighting in World War I were issued jars of the stuff as part of their rations. And during the 1930s, English scientist, Lucy Willssuccessfully used Marmite to treat anaemia in mill workers in Bombay, India, thanks to the folic acid in it.

Marmite was used to treat malnutrition by Suriya-Mal workers during the 1934–5 malaria epidemic in Sri Lanka.

So basically, Marmite has super powers!

**************
That’s taken from the internet. We had it at our home as a child and it’s a horrible, bitter,  paste that people used to spread on bread or toast.
To each their own but it wouldn’t be something you’d see in my own house.

Then again, it might be used for cooking some fabulous recipes but I think I’d literally gag every time I saw it. I hated the stuff as a kid. Lol


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2021)

As a young child I used to go into my grandmother's garden often,    and pick  raw white potato out of the ground and just eat it. 
Weird, I know,  but I thought they tasted just fine.
  ...  that went along with the peas,   and all the wild  berries I ate while playing outside.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2021)

Molasses


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> As a young child I used to go into my grandmother's garden often,    and pick  raw white potato out of the ground and just eat it.
> Weird, I know,  but I thought they tasted just fine.
> ...  that went along with the peas,   and all the wild  berries I ate while playing outside.


I believe it..because I used to eat raw bacon...( shudders at the thought now)..and yes we'd eat raw peas in the fields as well


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2021)

Keesha said:


> What is Marmite?​Marmite is a savoury spread, which was originally invented by German scientist Justus von Liebig in 1902. The scientist invented it in the UK when he discovered that brewers’ leftover yeast could be concentrated, bottled and eaten. So that’s beer and Marmite for everyone! Bass Brewery was the original providers of the yeast for Marmite.
> 
> In 1912, it was discovered that Marmite was a great source of vitamin B, so the British troops fighting in World War I were issued jars of the stuff as part of their rations. And during the 1930s, English scientist, Lucy Willssuccessfully used Marmite to treat anaemia in mill workers in Bombay, India, thanks to the folic acid in it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info and rundown on this stuff, Keesha.

Nope, not something anyone would find in my home either, but possibly something you'd find out in the garage. LOL!

_Mommy, mommy, the wheels on my skateboard around spinning round and round. Oh honey, let me grab the marmite and get you back on your way._ ROFLMAO!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Vienna Sausages.  Ugghh..
> 
> View attachment 162388


Don't those just look yummy!

Mmmm, mmm, good!

Oh yes please, I'll have another helping! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 162384
> My brother and I had these for lunch. My mother would never have served this to my father.


Good point. We lived off this stuff as a kid. We came home and made our own lunch but it was actually fun. We had and did stuff most kids never got to do.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thank you for the info and rundown on this stuff, Keesha.
> 
> Nope, not something anyone would find in my home either, but possibly something you'd find out in the garage. LOL!
> 
> _Mommy, mommy, the wheels on my skateboard around spinning round and round. Oh honey, let me grab the marmite and get you back on your way._ ROFLMAO!


Noooooo way would I put that on my bike wheels, skate board, or roller skates. Then they would smell like marmite. Yuck.  Lol


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

In the islands we used to climb a small palm for coconut. Hard to open but well worth it. The unripe ones are deliciously sweet. Gotta watch out for coconut crabs, though. Those things are vicious and dangerous.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2021)

jujube said:


> those spongy orange "circus peanuts"


Ugh


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Spam
> 
> View attachment 162374


Think I'd rather starve than eat this crap ever again.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 29, 2021)

Mom told me that when I was a little guy, I was out playing and had a worm hanging out of my mouth. 
I have since given up eating worms.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 29, 2021)

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

My mother served these to us a lot along with  plain quick cook rice... we were so poor she would make 2 cans last 6 people.. of course father never had those he got pork chops...
I could puke at the memory of it


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Tony


Mom used to eat Cream of Wheat - none of us kids would touch the stuff.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 29, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Mom used to eat Cream of Wheat - none of us kids would touch the stuff.


With 10 kids in the family, we either ate what was provided or went hungry, so it really didn't matter whether I liked it or not.  I didn't.   

Tony


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> With 10 kids in the family, we either ate what was provided or went hungry, so it really didn't matter whether I liked it or not.  I didn't.
> 
> Tony


My mother told us she wasn't a restaurant. Either eat it or go to bed without dinner.


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 29, 2021)

I ate Blancmange - basically a cornstarch pudding with milk cooked on the stove with vanilla added and grilled cheese sandwiches with process cheese.. I wouldn't touch either of them now.
I still eat canned salmon, cream of wheat and I would love a decent tapioca pudding.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

Homemade eggnog; with raw eggs in it.  Why?  Why?  lol  I remember Mom dropping an egg in a glass of milk and then adding a bit of vanilla and sugar.  She'd give that egg a stir and that was it ~ instant eggnog.   I get grossed out with runny eggs and I almost FRY my scrambled eggs.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

My grandma used to make rice pudding which I'm assuming most of us older folks are familiar with? The rice and raisins? 

I didn't care for grandma's rice pudding because it was too bland. Not sure why. However one of my coworkers made some that looked like it had more cinnamon and sugar in it and I tasted it and it was yummy. Next time she makes it I'm having some.


----------



## Della (Apr 29, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Hominy, rutabagas and the gristly, mystery meat ration, prevalent in the war years that carried over into the 50s.


In Bill Bryson's book about walking the Appalachian trail, he stops in a small town diner and the menu lists "rudy beggars" in it's side dishes.  Hee!

I know it's wrong but this thread is making me hungry.  I wish I had some cream of wheat. I'd make a nice creamy bowl of it with sugar and whole milk.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Don't those just look yummy!
> 
> Mmmm, mmm, good!
> 
> Oh yes please, I'll have another helping! ROFLMAO!


I'll ship you a large box of them, @Aunt Marg .    They still sell them.  LOL  And I'll get a good price for them at Sam's.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 29, 2021)

I like Spam, fried with eggs


----------



## timoc (Apr 29, 2021)

Food item you ate as a child.​ I was forced to eat tripe as a boy, I wouldn't touch it with a barge-pole now. 

As a kid I also used to love eating a bowl of apple pie and custard, I still do.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

I dislike these even more than Spam!


----------



## saltydog (Apr 29, 2021)

My favorite as a young kid, but rarely given the opportunity to eat, was baloney, mayonnaise, with Fritos layered on top, all between two slices of white sandwich bread.

My mother rarely bought any of those ingredients because she said it was bad for you. That's probably why I craved it.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 29, 2021)

Margarine.  We had it on veggies, bread and rolls.  I won't even look at that stuff.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Mom used to eat Cream of Wheat - none of us kids would touch the stuff.


 I love Cream of Wheat!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Tony


Cream of Wheat, oatmeal, Sunny Boy Cereal, and Red River, were staples in our house when I was a kid.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'll ship you a large box of them, @Aunt Marg .    They still sell them.  LOL  And I'll get a good price for them at Sam's.


Oh, Pam, I don't know how to thank you! LOL!

I'll be licking my lips in anticipation of the arrival of your package.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> With 10 kids in the family, we either ate what was provided or went hungry, so it really didn't matter whether I liked it or not.  I didn't.
> 
> Tony


You come from a big family, Tony.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

saltydog said:


> My favorite as a young kid, but rarely given the opportunity to eat, was baloney, mayonnaise, with Fritos layered on top, all between two slices of white sandwich bread.
> 
> My mother rarely bought any of those ingredients because she said it was bad for you. That's probably why I craved it.


We ate bologna sandwiches with mayo too.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2021)

We ate oatmeal in winter, and burned toast in summer .. never could figure out the old toaster. We scraped off the burned part and ate it with butter and strawberry jam.

Didn't get into corn flakes, etc. until we moved to the city when I was 8.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 29, 2021)

Pinky said:


> We ate oatmeal in winter, and burned toast in summer .. never could figure out the old toaster. We scraped off the burned part and ate it with butter and strawberry jam.
> 
> Didn't get into corn flakes, etc. until we moved to the city when I was 8.


It was a real treat to sleep over at a friend's house and get REAL milk (not the powered, lumpy stuff we had) and Fruit Loops.  I rarely get a box of these, but when I do, it is still a treat.   

Tony


----------



## Don M. (Apr 29, 2021)

My Grandmother, on my Mom's side, came here from Italy about 100 years ago.  She lived nearby, and made some of the best Italian food I've ever tasted....lasagna, manicotti, ravioli, etc.  She passed that skill to my Mom, and we enjoyed those recipes often all during my early years.  
About the closest I've had, in years, is when we make an occasional stop at an Olive Garden restaurant....but with this virus going on, it's been well over a year since we stopped there.


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2021)

When I was around 8, we had a cat that went insane over "Tender Vittles."  I just had to find out why he liked it so much, so I ate a handful.  It had absolutely NO flavor at all & it was gooey.  Same results when I tried Friskies Kibble.
Good thing I was older when I had a pet snake.  Imagine eating a raw, live rat.......


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 29, 2021)

Some great entries here. We drank lots of Pepsi as kids and today I drink pop maybe three times a year. As for Spam and Chef Boyardee living in a hurricane area I have eaten both in the past year and honestly the fried Spam was not that bad. They are two foods that can be eaten without heat. Hurricanes have knocked out our power in the past so you see the canned goods shelves are empty in preparation for the storms. I still love tapioca pudding.


----------



## funsearcher! (Apr 29, 2021)

liver sausage with mayo


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Some great entries here. We drank lots of Pepsi as kids and today I drink pop maybe three times a year. As for Spam and Chef Boyardee living in a hurricane area I have eaten both in the past year and honestly the fried Spam was not that bad. They are two foods that can be eaten without heat. Hurricanes have knocked out our power in the past so you see the canned goods shelves are empty in preparation for the storms. I still love tapioca pudding.


If our next hurricane knocks out our power, I'll be sure and have plenty of canned vegetables rather than Spam!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I love Cream of Wheat!


I still enjoy Cream of Wheat with a small dab of butter while still steaming hot.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 29, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Cream of Wheat, oatmeal, Sunny Boy Cereal, and Red River, were staples in our house when I was a kid.


I had a terrible experience with Cream of Wheat as a child.  Good Lord, how could I have ever forgotten that dreadful time, but it saved serious surgery and possibly my life.


----------



## Jules (Apr 29, 2021)

Nestle Quick.  I’d beg for it.  My mother would break down and buy it and then I wouldn’t drink it.

Someone said Jelly Beans - l love them, as long as they’re red or orange.  

Anything that came in a can was epicurean back then.  Not so much now.  I can’t imagine eating canned spaghetti.


----------



## Chet (Apr 29, 2021)

When my mother made steak she also made a beef gravy. We all dipped buttered bread into it and it was so good but naturally full of fat. It was probably one of the things that led to my father's stroke.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 29, 2021)

Cucumbers, we had a big garden when I was a kid and I was allowed to eat anything except tomatoes which didn't bother me I didn't like the Tiny Tims. I loved the cucumbers, I'd peel one, slice it length ways, pepper it well and enjoy it so much.  then as I got to be an adult I found I was burping the taste of cucumber for 3 days. I finally ended up absolutely hating cucumbers. That continues to this day!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Once in a while I still buy fruit loops. LOL! We had two cereals at our house. Cheerios and fruit loops. The folks ate raisin bran and shredded wheat. I like raisin bran with extra raisins in it.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 29, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


We have a jar of Fluff in the cabinets at all times - my Significant  Other likes a spoonful on top of her hot chocolate in the morning,

And for the record, I get a can of Spam every month or three.  I like it.  Sorta.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> We have a jar of Fluff in the cabinets at all times - my Significant  Other likes a spoonful on top of her hot chocolate in the morning,
> 
> And for the record, I get a can of Spam every month or three.  I like it.  Sorta.


Peanut butter and Fluff on cheap white bread = The Fluffernutter. Both MA and CT lay claim to its invention.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Peanut butter and Fluff on cheap white bread = The Fluffernutter. Both MA and CT lay claim to its invention.


OMG! You ate those too? My mother had that in my lunch every single day in grade school. I tried to eat one as an adult. Couldn't do it. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

trip down memory lane...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> OMG! You ate those too? My mother had that in my lunch every single day in grade school. I tried to eat one as an adult. Couldn't do it. LOL


Yup I did back then. Not as an adult. ugh.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 162449View attachment 162450
> 
> I dislike these even more than Spam!


We got fed lots of Spam and Corned Beef Hash. Hated them both with a passion. Can't even stand the smell of them.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 29, 2021)

I used to play w/the hispanic girl next door.  All our parents worked, but after school we'd have mayo sandwiches.
And, her mom made homemade tortillas, so we'd put mayo and salt in them, roll em up and eat them.

Haven't eaten them since.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I used to play w/the hispanic girl next door.  All our parents worked, but after school we'd have mayo sandwiches.
> And, her mom made homemade tortillas, so we'd put mayo and salt in them, roll em up and eat them.
> 
> Haven't eaten them since.


Freshly made tortillas with butter are the bomb.   lol  Mom made that for us.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 29, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> liver sausage with mayo


Your answer reminded me of liverwurst.
We used to have that around the house in the deli/meat drawer in the fridge.

We'd eat it on Lahvosh.  It spreads real easily...lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

I guess Fluff wasn't distributed in Texas as I don't remember that.


----------



## Devi (Apr 29, 2021)

Ahhh ... remember Bosco? The chocolate-y stuff you mixed into milk. Loved it.


----------



## MrPants (Apr 29, 2021)

I used to love to eat blue cheese sandwiches when I was about 4 or 5 years old. At least that's what my mother told me. I don't remember myself. I do get a hankering for some of that stinky cheese though from time to time even now  Haven't had any since I can't remember when. Probably just as well.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 29, 2021)

My mom would try and pass off Ovaltine as a substitute for Hersey's syrup.  She thought it was healthier than the syrup.  It had a terrible taste.
Summertime my mom would grow green beans.  I think it was the variety she planted but they were sort of fuzzy on the outside. Almost like a peach. To make matters worse my dad loved them in hot milk and melted butter. 
A bowl of those beans floating in the milk with that wet greasy fuzz really made me ill.
It took me a long time to grow green beans in my own garden until I found out the varieties have changed, no more fuzz!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I guess Fluff wasn't distributed in Texas as I don't remember that.


it was also called marshmallow creme


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2021)

Devi said:


> Ahhh ... remember Bosco? The chocolate-y stuff you mixed into milk. Loved it.


Yes, and Ovaltine.  I ate it right out of the jar.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 29, 2021)

The other kids would buy candy after school, to eat on the way home, but I used my allowance to buy green olives.  I would eat all the olives and drink the liquid!
My staples were tuna fish sandwiches, chicken noodle soup, chocolate cake batter, and cantalope.
I had cocao and toast every morning for breakfast.

The family "extravagance"was Viking Cannonballs. ( big round baseball size dumplings stuffed with savory meats).  They were best sliced andfried in butter forbreakfast.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, and Ovaltine.  I ate it right out of the jar.


----------



## Dana (Apr 29, 2021)

Trying to think of something I had as a child that I won’t have now. Honestly, nothing came to mind…my mother didn’t force me to eat anything I didn’t like. I grew up loving food and only developed likes and dislikes as an adult. I love food glorious food !!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Ovaltine from the jar sounds disgusting.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2021)

*Beef tongue sandwiches with lots of mustard. Yes, it is the tongue of a cow.

After a while when I realized what I was actually eating, I was so repulsed that I couldn't even bear seeing it in the fridge.

*


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 29, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> If our next hurricane knocks out our power, I'll be sure and have plenty of canned vegetables rather than Spam!!!


Maybe baked beans but canned corn or green beans without heat? You are a tougher Texan than me. I have to be honest here when the last storm hit I was surprised that spam was not a grotesque as it was. Maybe they changed the formula.


----------



## Jules (Apr 29, 2021)

@PamfromTx This has been an interesting topic.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Maybe baked beans but canned corn or green beans without heat? You are a tougher Texan than me. I have to be honest here when the last storm hit I was surprised that spam was not a grotesque as it was. Maybe they changed the formula.


Room temp canned veggies are not that bad really.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

I have eaten spaghettio-o's straight from the can. LOL


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

My husband and I don't warm up some of the canned veggies, i.e. green beans, peas, carrots, corn niblets.


----------



## win231 (Apr 30, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Once in a while I still buy fruit loops. LOL! We had two cereals at our house. Cheerios and fruit loops. The folks ate raisin bran and shredded wheat. I like raisin bran with extra raisins in it.


LOL - Fruit Loops.
I read about an interesting experiment in a nutrition book.  Scientists dropped an unopened box of Fruit Loops in a cage with hungry rats.
The rats ate the box & didn't touch the fruit Loops.


----------



## chic (Apr 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Marshmallow fluff would be my choice also but there are so many things I ate as a kid I wouldn't touch as a health conscious adult.


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 30, 2021)

Black Pudding ....


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Beef tongue sandwiches with lots of mustard. Yes, it is the tongue of a cow.
> 
> After a while when I realized what I was actually eating, I was so repulsed that I couldn't even bear seeing it in the fridge.
> 
> View attachment 162523*


Why Is My Stomach Churning?​


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)

Jules said:


> @PamfromTx This has been an interesting topic.


Hope you are enjoying it, errr, the different replies, that is.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I have eaten spaghettio-o's straight from the can. LOL


I hear from a niece that my oldest sister is doing that.   Ugggh.   Sis is apparently addicted to the Spaghetti-o's.


----------



## RnR (Apr 30, 2021)

Keesha said:


> What is Marmite?​Marmite is a savoury spread, which was originally invented by German scientist Justus von Liebig in 1902. The scientist invented it in the UK when he discovered that brewers’ leftover yeast could be concentrated, bottled and eaten. So that’s beer and Marmite for everyone! Bass Brewery was the original providers of the yeast for Marmite.
> 
> In 1912, it was discovered that Marmite was a great source of vitamin B, so the British troops fighting in World War I were issued jars of the stuff as part of their rations. And during the 1930s, English scientist, Lucy Willssuccessfully used Marmite to treat anaemia in mill workers in Bombay, India, thanks to the folic acid in it.
> 
> ...


Down under where I come from ... the Aussie version of Marmite is Vegemite, which has become somewhat of an Australian icon over time. Must admit I still love it.







Vegemite is similar to British Marmite. It's a thick, dark brown Australian food spread made from leftover brewers' yeast extract with various vegetable and spice additives. It was developed by Cyril Callister in Melbourne, Victoria in 1922.






_"Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six foot four and full of muscle
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a Vegemite sandwich"_


----------



## Tommy (Apr 30, 2021)

A fascinating thread, Pam!  Thanks for posting it. 

I have eaten most of the foods mentioned and those few that are healthful I still do (or would).  My "Yuck, never again list" includes creamed corn, rice pudding, and yes ... Vegemite.  We tried it in the '90s while in Australia and I think my youngest son described it pretty well.  He said it tasted like jellied car exhaust.


----------



## Dana (Apr 30, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Beef tongue sandwiches with lots of mustard. Yes, it is the tongue of a cow.
> 
> After a while when I realized what I was actually eating, I was so repulsed that I couldn't even bear seeing it in the fridge.
> 
> View attachment 162523*


That has become gourmet food in Australia...very hard to get. The Asian countries are paying top dollar for it.


----------



## katlupe (Apr 30, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Ummm! I love fresh homemade tapioca pudding. Especially the larger ones. I didn’t care for the currants or raisins either. My mom made some fairly nice puddings like rice pudding.


I do too! I learned to make all my puddings homemade and tapioca was one everyone loved. Sometimes I'd put strawberries on each serving.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

Tommy said:


> A fascinating thread, Pam!  Thanks for posting it.
> 
> I have eaten most of the foods mentioned and those few that are healthful I still do (or would).  My "Yuck, never again list" includes creamed corn, rice pudding, and yes ... Vegemite.  We tried it in the '90s while in Australia and I think my youngest son described it pretty well.  He said it tasted like jellied car exhaust.


Not that I've ever tasted jellied car exhaust...but yep Vegemite and Marmite is pretty disgusting.. and super salty on top of that


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)

Tuna casserole


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)

Sardines


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> My husband and I don't warm up some of the canned veggies, i.e. green beans, peas, carrots, corn niblets.


We also enjoy eating corn sans warming.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> SardinesView attachment 162576


Oh, I love sardines!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> We also enjoy eating corn sans warming.


I'll be sending you some from Sam's as well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'll be sending you some from Sam's as well.


What a sweetheart you are!

I simply can't wait, licking chops in anticipation!


----------



## win231 (Apr 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Why Is My Stomach Churning?​


I saw brains for sale in a market.  And I was surprised to learn what "Menudo" is.  And why it smells like a barnyard.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 30, 2021)

whadaya mean as a child? twinkies I still eat em!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)

I hope that I never have to eat the meat of a cooked cow's head.  I saw this movie where they smoke the cow's head overnight in a hole dug in the ground.  It was super gross.  I'd close my eyes whilst they showed people eat out of it.  Why did I start this thread?   I am only grossing myself out.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Not that I've ever tatsed jellied car exhaust...but yep Vegemite and Marmite is pretty disgusting.. and super salty on top of that


I have always claimed avocado's taste like the bottom of a closet that was never cleaned, but I must confess I have never tasted the bottom of an uncleaned closet.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)

mrstime said:


> I have always claimed avocado's taste like the bottom of a closet that was never cleaned, but I must confess I have never tasted the bottom of an uncleaned closet.


OMG, that is sooooooo funny!!!  I tend to go thru phases with avocados; some days I like them and other days I just can't eat them.


----------



## win231 (Apr 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I hope that I never have to eat the meat of a cooked cow's head.  I saw this movie where they smoke the cow's head overnight in a hole dug in the ground.  It was super gross.  I'd close my eyes whilst they showed people eat out of it.  Why did I start this thread?   I am only grossing myself out.View attachment 162627


Yum, absolutely mouth watering.....    I'm tempted to post some slaughterhouse video, but I won't.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2021)

bosco  quick root beer float


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 30, 2021)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 162384
> My brother and I had these for lunch. My mother would never have served this to my father.


Sometimes  I get in the mood for the ravioli. In fact, just bought 8 cans because they were on sale. I can't eat the spaghetti because it has pork in it. 
As for the OP:  Definitely wouldn't eat Spam now. Also we used to grab mayonnaise sandwiches on white bread and run outside and play. I no longer eat white bread.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)

Sardines don’t get the limelight they deserve. Is it because they come in a can? Do they remind people of their less refined college days of scarfing down tinned sardines over their kitchen sink? Or perhaps it’s due to their reputation of tasting so darn “fishy”?

Personally, I don't care for sardines. And I know I’m not alone – but, they’re a popular on-the-go snack/meal replacement for the paleo crowd. They’re fatty, flavorful, and chock-full of healthy Omega-3’s. Plus, they’re widely available and pack well.

So, as an ode to the underappreciated sardine, I decided to gussy them up to hors d’oeuvre dinner party status. Not that there’s anything overly exotic about these two recipes – it’s just that pâtés and such are quite de rigueur of late.

Which one should you make? If you consider yourself a purist and want the sardine to shine in all of its fishy glory, you’ll love the pâté. It’s an intensely flavoured, ballsy alternative to the classic chicken liver pâté. If, on the other hand, you prefer the lighter texture of spreads, and are looking for something a little milder, with a slightly less pronounced sardine taste, then the sardine spread is for you.



Sardine Pâté​Ingredients:​
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, softened and cut into large cubes
2 (3 ¾ ounce) cans sardines packed in olive oil, drained
1 large shallot, minced (about 3 tablespoons) (can substitute onion)
1 green onion, minced (about 2 tablespoons)
2 tablespoons parsley, minced
1 tablespoon lemon juice (preferably freshly squeezed, from about 1/2 small lemon)
1 tablespoon Dijon-style mustard
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
optional garnish: 1 teaspoon parsley, minced
Preparation:​1. Combine all ingredients in a food processor and process until smooth and uniform in texture. Alternatively, you could use a hand mixer.

2. Transfer pâté to serving dish and refrigerate for about 2 hours.

3. Garnish with parsley (optional) and serve.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 30, 2021)

When I was a kid I'd eat sardines and kipper-snacks right out of the tin.  I think I'd be grossed out now.  

I once thought those dry marshmallow orange circus peanuts candies were too gross to eat after I was grown up, then there was a time I was on a diet and bought some thinking they would discourage me from eating sweets, but turns out if the only sweet you have is a bag of circus peanuts, they are not that bad after all.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I guess Fluff wasn't distributed in Texas as I don't remember that.


It was largely a New England thing.


----------



## Jules (Apr 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I can't eat the spaghetti because it has pork in it.


A quick google search didn’t list any meat in canned spaghetti.  Was it one brand that you liked that had it?


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2021)

There was always hot Ovaltine for breakfast when I was a little guy. Now, I don’t care for it at all. Also, cooked on the stove hot oatmeal. Very seldom buy that too. If I do, it’s that instant stuff.


----------



## katlupe (May 1, 2021)

Oh yeah, I remember Ovaltine! Forgot about that one. 

My father made my lunches for school and he put Postum in my thermos because he knew how much I loved coffee. It is a wheat bran and molasses coffee alternative and a boy sitting near me told the lunchroom monitor that I had coffee and I got in trouble. She would not believe me that it was not coffee!


----------



## Lethe200 (May 1, 2021)

Sugary cereals.
Spam or any canned meat product, including corned beef hash.
Twinkies or any Hostess Foods'/Debbie's et. al. pkg'ed dessert that lasts infinitely.
Velveeta or American cheese. 
American donuts of any kind, by any company. 
Oddly, I seem to be slightly allergic to shellfish and even most seafood now. I adored the stuff growing up, and no problems all the way into my 50's. But then I noticed I wanted less and less of any shellfish - they still tasted good, but after 2 or 3 shrimps it was like, "Well, that was enough; I don't really want to eat any more of that right now."

Then it got to be fish, too. I still love salmon, but only want it once in a great while. Spouse is happy; I leave it all for him!

But I can still knock off a half-ounce of caviar on my own with no trouble, LOL......


----------



## PamfromTx (May 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 1, 2021)

Jules said:


> A quick google search didn’t list any meat in canned spaghetti.  Was it one brand that you liked that had it?


----------



## Jules (May 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 162867




Wow.  I can’t imagine eating that.  There’re lots of brands here that don’t have any meat in them.  I wouldn’t eat them either now.  

Cheese Whiz, though it’s not that long ago I gave it up.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 1, 2021)

Jules said:


> Wow.  I can’t imagine eating that.  There’re lots of brands here that don’t have any meat in them.  I wouldn’t eat them either now.
> 
> Cheese Whiz, though it’s not that long ago I gave it up.


That Cheese Whiz is nasty stuff.  I would not eat it either.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2021)

Pappy said:


> There was always hot Ovaltine for breakfast when I was a little guy. Now, I don’t care for it at all. Also, cooked on the stove hot oatmeal. Very seldom buy that too. If I do, it’s that instant stuff.


Oh I loved porridge (hot oatmeal) when I was a kid, and still like it now..I hate the instant stuff, when I make porridge it's always from scratch


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2021)

Jules said:


> A quick google search didn’t list any meat in canned spaghetti.  Was it one brand that you liked that had it?


I like Chef Boyardee. Our local supermarket often has sales on Chef's canned pasta. I mostly buy the ravioli, sometimes the beefaroni. When I started to get a can of spaghetti and meatballs, I read the label (like I must do with all items) and it showed that the spaghetti contains beef and pork.


----------

